# Windows XP



## AppleWatcher (Oct 26, 2001)

Show YOUR opinion!

AppleWatcher


----------



## ksv (Oct 26, 2001)




----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 26, 2001)

In keeping with well mannered proper english having Subject Verbo Direct and Indirect objects:

It sucks big fat dirty ****  (sensored since this is not the "cus" thread )


Admiral


----------



## sithious (Oct 26, 2001)

word to the d, admiral!


----------



## PoweMACuser (Oct 26, 2001)

Now I never want back to Microsoft since my system is update to OS 9.1 and later.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Oct 26, 2001)

microsoft free for life! (80's were a good decade to be born in)

I dont plan on becoming a sheep now, i've got a reputation to uphold.

Simple, Yet SO True:


----------



## Jadey (Oct 26, 2001)

We're buying our copy of XP this week. I'll let you know if it sucks or sux after I've tested it


----------



## AppleWatcher (Oct 27, 2001)

It'll suck  

AppleWatcher


----------



## buggs1a (Oct 27, 2001)

yer an idiot. it does not suck. you should have more options other then it sucks. i use it and like it. i also use mac and like it too. but xp simply put does not suck. in fact it rocks in some cases. just as mac does.


----------



## AppleWatcher (Oct 27, 2001)

I'll mention some things of XP that DON'T ROCK, mr. buggs1a!

-Product Activation -- They Know Your System
-The Price 
-The System Requirements
-The Candy-look
-The Producer

And I could go on for a while 
Mr. buggs1a, your name shows what kind of user you are:
(excuse me for spelling the whole name) A Microsoft User.

And we don't blame here, idiot.

AppleWatcher


----------



## ksv (Oct 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by buggs1a _
> *yer an idiot. it does not suck. you should have more options other then it sucks. i use it and like it. i also use mac and like it too. but xp simply put does not suck. in fact it rocks in some cases. just as mac does. *



Haha, yes, maybe, but all the features in XP that ehm, **"rocks"**, are grabbed straight from Mac OS X. I haaaaaate micr***ft! I HAAAAATE THEM!


----------



## AppleWatcher (Oct 27, 2001)

You see, buggs1a? 
That's the way to talk about M$ and XP.
Here:

Mac OS X.
No eXPerience required.

AppleWatcher


----------



## Jadey (Oct 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by buggs1a _
> *yer an idiot. it does not suck. you should have more options other then it sucks. i use it and like it. i also use mac and like it too. but xp simply put does not suck. in fact it rocks in some cases. just as mac does. *



Wow buggs1a, we bought Mac OS X and we're buying XP. That also makes us users of both, but I certainly understand a joke poll when I see one. Flaming people on this board isn't going to make them like XP more or any less, they may just think less about the people using it.


----------



## AppleWatcher (Oct 27, 2001)

I completely agree with that, Jadey!
Thankx!

AppleWatcher


----------



## eleveneleven (Oct 28, 2001)




----------



## eleveneleven (Oct 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by AppleWatcher _
> *I'll mention some things of XP that DON'T ROCK, mr. buggs1a!
> 
> -Product Activation -- They Know Your System
> ...



my XP cost= free

Product Activation= none

The System Requirements , oh i just love the speed i get on my ibook with osx, it sucks!

The Candy-look= dont use it!

The Producer= you must be using Netscape and Apple Works

idiot? lets get real , the buggs, the trash talk , OSX is not the end all for computing , its far from it. The system tools in XP Pro , blow the doors off OSX. and there will be no more on this topic and you know that.


----------



## ksv (Oct 28, 2001)

Oh man! 90 % of the people here are traitors! PC users! Uuuh!


----------



## voice- (Oct 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ksv _
> *Oh man! 90 % of the people here are traitors! PC users! Uuuh!  *


Then it's a good thin we good guys are here...just to balance it out...


----------



## ksv (Oct 28, 2001)




----------



## AppleWatcher (Oct 28, 2001)

No, but the Apple products of Microsoft are produced by people who are fully fond of Apple and Mac.

And with that: How did you get your version free and without product activation? If you BUY XP, you're supporting the "Big 
Brother Is Watching You"-strategy of Microsoft, so...  

AppleWatcher


----------



## boi (Oct 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by eleveneleven _
> *
> 
> my XP cost= free
> ...



you = thief

product activation = exists.

you forgot about the price ^_^. 

i'm sorry you don't like your ibook. send it to me, and i'll send you my 800mhz pc desktop ^_^.

the candy look = comes with XP, default on XP, it's what they use to advertise XP. don't act like it doesn't exist.

the producer = using a browser and office on mac isn't the same as using the entire operating system. by purchasing the operating system, you're encouraging the monopoly. by purchasing just the products for a different OS, you're discouraging it.

did anyone see billy gates on techtv? where he was standing in front of a picture of a field and said something like "we really need your help. don't just buy XP, but purchase a computer that comes with XP."

i threw my television out the window. if that's not proof enough of the product activation... grr...
big billy is watching you.

Oo boi o.


----------



## jamall (Oct 28, 2001)

I got a copy of XP for free and it's the corporate version which does not include product activation - lucky me. I certainly wouldn't use it if I had to pay for it. I use it because it is the best OS available for the peice of shite WinTel box I have - but I still think it sucks! I wouldn't have to use that machine if it wasn't for Billy G and his posse aggressively taking over the world of computing - so I think they owe me something in return.


----------



## eleveneleven (Oct 28, 2001)

<i'm sorry you don't like your ibook. send it to me, and i'll send you my 800mhz pc desktop>

ill do a swap for a pc laptop , and all give you any mac programs you want with it!

you should be happy i got XP fpr free!


----------



## boi (Oct 28, 2001)

hmm... i don't have any laptops lying around. sorry ^-^;
and yah, the fact that you got xp for free shows how big billy's anti-pirating techniques (hardware checking, etc.) effect those who actually buy it. ironic.

long live the pirates! o_ø (eyepatch).

Oo boi o.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 29, 2001)

Har har haaaaarrr Matties 
Its amazing how fast pirates move 
Take a look on hotline, there are a lot of final copies of XP out!  That is just amazing (I wonder do people have nothing better to do )


Admiral


----------



## AppleWatcher (Oct 29, 2001)

Great arguments, boi!

AppleWatcher


----------



## whitesaint (Oct 29, 2001)

how can you say that?  Microsoft is preparing for what Osama Bin Laden has already done .

Bill Gates = Bin Laden

if you like microsoft = you're a moron

if you love macs = thank you, we are rebelling against big brother

, Look where microsoft is heading!  They'll eventually have control over our money and our operating systems.  And this is what you guys want?  F!@#ing morons.

-whitesaint


----------



## AppleWatcher (Oct 29, 2001)

I think you're right, Whitesaint.

Microsoft had integrated MSN, Hotmail and Microsoft Passport in Windows XP so that it will be very easy to check our (YOUR, windows users) private data... They'll even know what you've spent on your system, and what kind of user you are... 

Give me Mac OS X 10.1! 

AppleWatcher


----------



## twyg (Oct 29, 2001)

Ah yes, the old faithful conspiracy theorists...

Not saying that I don't agree though!


----------



## boi (Oct 29, 2001)

we're not theorists- that requires thought.



... we're extremists.


----------



## unite the cows (Oct 29, 2001)

ok...I have both...I have 2 desktops both that are hand built PC's and I have a laptop which is a Ti Powerbook .  All 3 computers have all the bells and whistles and each is good for its own purpose.  My OSs include Mac OSX, Mac OS 9.2, Windows XP, Windows 2k.  For one thing it is retarted to be one sided on each site.  Each producer has made a good product and each product has bugs.  I am not pro PC or Pro Mac, I dont however recoment macs to people I know that are not good with computers cause the computer would just go to waste.  OSX has lots of great stock utilities that are awesome such as port testing and network utilities.  Windows XP has great features too, they both have the candy look which everyone likes on OSX and I dont like on XP so I have the classic look going.  Its just go gawdy for me...however you spell that.  I use my computers for graphic design, web design, digital video editing and the such.  To talk sh*t about either is simply jumping on a bandwagon which people use for security.  I think it is stupid to be like hardcore fans of one or the other and talk all the shit about the oposition.  All you are being is immature and retarted.  It solves nothing and makes you look like an idiot for not viewing things from different perspectives.  I will continue to use products from both.  And you dont have to have product registration and who gives a sh*t if you get a version with stock product registration.  You register what kind of household products you have all the damn time when you buy shit with credit cards....stop being afraid of some person in glasses that cant do sh*t.


----------



## boi (Oct 29, 2001)

unite the cows! he's the gateway CEO! run away!


----------



## unite the cows (Oct 29, 2001)

lol....moooooo......no...I will never support dell or gateway...they make pieces of sh*t..but I do reccomend dells to people I think could not put their own computer together...simply cause I dont want to have to do it for them all the time...hehe


----------



## boi (Oct 29, 2001)

in all seriousness- that person in glasses can do a lot of sh*t. he can take your computer, and force you to use only his products, thus constricting you to a world of narrow-mindedness caused by the software that controls you. people with windows are creating web sites with publisher, 'professional' brochures with word, coding cds in wma (thanks to amazing 56kbps encoding! go windows go!), developing software in ms visual studios, using ie, using msn, bla bla bla. and this is just the beginning. when the new era arrives where we can do nothing without a computer, microsoft will be in complete control. look toward the future, try and forsee what will happen, and you will see that microsoft's rise has been sudden, and will increase without any signs of ceasing (run on sentence, sorry).
what's next? America OnMSN? people will go to that in droves if it works flawlessly with their OS. especially if ms tweaks it so that AOL is buggy with windows. microsoft continues to restrict 3rd party operators from implementing their program with windows, filing lawsuits and the such. it's all insane. 
furthermore, people are becoming satisfied with XP as a "revolutionary" OS. it's the same as 2k put through paintbrush, and moving around some menu items for "user friendliness". 

does big billy have an impact on your life? will he? as soon as he starts putting out more commercials advertising HIM rather than his products, we know the tide has turned and we're all done for.

the future looks bleak, do what you can to stop it. go buy a 2600 magazine.
^_^


----------



## unite the cows (Oct 29, 2001)

what a load of pesimistic horse sh*t.....lol...you really think he will control anything?  omg...by the way I do by 2600, and people use word because it is a badass program, people use IE cause netscape is fu**ing homosexual and does not support sh*t on a plank....I dont use microsoft paint I use Adobe photoshop, I dont use microsoft fontpage, I use macromedia dreamweaver, I dont use windows media player I use sonique or winamp,  your thinking of a future that is not going to happen....just like everyone else once he gets to big or to powerful he will be killed...in the USA once you get to much power over one area you are going to die....in ways that are made to look like other ways...so dont worry...he can only get so powerful..and then BAM!


----------



## twyg (Oct 29, 2001)

But cut out the cursing...

It's just not needed, or appropriate... Please do your best to convey your thoughts in a fashion that won't offend folks...

Thanks.


----------



## unite the cows (Oct 29, 2001)

will do, the person I was talking back to was my friend matt "boi" that is....went to high school together..and elementary.......anyways...will do on the refraining of poor language


----------



## boi (Oct 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by unite the cows _
> *what a load of pesimistic horse sh*t.....lol...you really think he will control anything?  omg...by the way I do by 2600, and people use word because it is a badass program, people use IE cause netscape is fu**ing homosexual and does not support sh*t on a plank....I dont use microsoft paint I use Adobe photoshop, I dont use microsoft fontpage, I use macromedia dreamweaver, I dont use windows media player I use sonique or winamp,  your thinking of a future that is not going to happen....just like everyone else once he gets to big or to powerful he will be killed...in the USA once you get to much power over one area you are going to die....in ways that are made to look like other ways...so dont worry...he can only get so powerful..and then BAM! *



you're a rare breed. a majority of pc consumers aren't photoshop, dreamweaver users, and microsoft has just begun to cram windows media player down their throats. 
when we speak about big billy, we don't really mean him as a person- we speak of the shadow of microsoft itself looming over our shoulders. while i do realize your twisted satire in talking about killing the guy, i just want to make the point that i am talking about the future. way after bill gates, microsoft will still be around, more controlling than ever. we'll see what kind of backbone the DoJ has.
and i always told you to watch your filthy mouth ^_^.

Oo boi o.


----------



## evildan (Oct 29, 2001)

I've been a Mac loyalist for many years (I learned BASIC in grade school on an Apple II). By 9th grade I set up my first network at school. In high school I was a lab technician, setting up more Apples and networking them. 

I love Apple, everything about it. Just like I love America. And the economic system that we live in DEMANDS competition -- even for Apple. 

Here's a tricky philosophy and a tough pill for us Apple lovers to swallow. 

If you get rid of Microsoft, and eliminate all of the other companies we hate (for justified reasons of course) then we are left with one company... Apple.

And before you rais your arms in vicrtory and say "if only this were true!" consider this...

Then Apple becomes the new Big Brother. And yes, it will happen. 

Apple is driven, just like many other companies, to be the best by their consumers and their competitors. If apple comes out with a computer, they have to beat the other guy's computer. If they release software, they have to consider what's already out there. But if you only to compare yourself against yourself, then there's no driving force to imporve your products. 

Believe me, we don't want Apple to be number one. We really don't If we get that... then we get a whole product line with the iPod/cube philosopy. Charge whatever we want and lable it innovative or ground-breaking. Let's face it, Apple needs Microsoft and Microsoft needs Apple.

We all steal from eachother, we really do. That's actually a positive thing. Sharing ideas and innovations drives the competitive to come up with something better. 

One thing I'll say that really disapoints me about the new Windows xp is the poor marketing. MS is not showing the average consumer what the operating system looks like! It's not in their ads, not on tv, not even on their own website?!?!? The online "demo" of the Windows xp didn't work on my machine. (even when I tried it on a Dell at the office). I kept hearing the buzz about how it's so "mac like."

I had to hunt down a magazine that had a few screen shots to get my first taste of the operating systems. And as I asked myself how many sheep, I mean people, already bought this operating system without even looking at it, I turned the page to get my first glance. What did I see? Disappointment, pure disappointment.


I don't like Windows, but I enjoy it more than I used to. Windows has come a long way since v.3. 

What I really don't like to see is this loyalistic blind faith crap. 

Windows users are (and have been) gulity of it, just like Mac users. I'm not saying don't be loyal to a product... just be loyal to it for the right reasons. Because it fits you best. Diversity is okay. 

I remember when Windows v.3 was out, and the windows loyalists were calling that a more "user friendly operating system" then the Mac.  I mean really, look at Mac os v.7 and later v.7.5 -- those operating systems kicked A$$. There was no comparison between the two operating systems. Apple won hands down. 

And as in all things in life, we have to look to ourselves before we insult others. Apple loyalists are the same way. We can close off our minds just as well. We don't even like the fact that there's another company out there selling an OS! We don't like that os, becuase, they stole it from ours. What we choose to ignore is that our Apple has stollen too. 

We have no justification for overlooking our own mistakes only to insult our enimies for those very same mistakes. It's just not right, it's just not very Apple-like.

I'd like to put an end to all of this bickering. I'd like to rise above it, it's petty, it's beneath all of us. I know I like the MacOS. I think it fits me. Because I am part of the community, it is my responsibility to voice my opinion - good or bad, support when I can, and learn what I can.

//evildan


----------



## boi (Oct 29, 2001)

well, i don't think anyone wants apple #1 either. while i would like to see apple get a larger market share, there's a bit of individualism attached to being a mac owner, which i enjoy. what i would like to see is more 3rd party developers on the wintel program, microsoft to back down on the 'complete control' of the computer market vision, and for the sheep to realize what's being done. 

stealing from each other isn't such a big deal, but it is disheartening owning OSX, a pc user coming in, scoffing and saying "they just copied XP you know." these people don't realize how much different X is than any other OS in history. i'm just glad to see the pc market failing in their attempts to create a 'trendy' look in computers.

about the blind loyalist faith crap thing: on these boards, everyone feels the need to defend their OS against another because they made that decision. the ones who argue each side are convincing themselves as much as they are convincing others. windows is a fine OS, but it's not my cup of tea. that's great. to most people, it's a fine cup of tea. that's great too. the problem resides in the fact that most mac users pretty much need a pc as well in order to operate in the competative market. that's just not right.

anyway, this has become much more serious than intended. just vote... 
XP: sucks or sux?

^.^

Oo boi o.


----------



## Jadey (Oct 29, 2001)

Making it simple: just because I'm a Mac user doesn't mean I hate other OSes, it just means I like Macs better


----------



## AppleWatcher (Oct 30, 2001)

great view, jadey

AppleWatcher


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 30, 2001)

He he
If you want an example use me 
I have 20 x86 OSes (at least) under VPC on my mac


----------



## AppleWatcher (Oct 30, 2001)

It seems very nice to me to have that, Admiral!
Hehe... 

AppleWatcher


----------



## bookem (Oct 30, 2001)

Just for the record, all the passport & hailstorm services in xp can be disabled.  It's quite easy to do with Norton Internet Security.

XP is by far the best os Microsoft has produced.  Anyone who has participated in the beta testing will tell you so (I have).  Applications load quicker, it's as easy as osx to configure, and it's rock solid.

This is one pointless thread.


----------



## AppleWatcher (Oct 30, 2001)

"The best operating system Microsoft ever produced."

I think it's equal to System 7.6 now... But I can tell you it has a long way to go to be as Rock Solid as Mac OS X 10.1 is...
It's a pitty for the Windows users... 

AppleWatcher


----------



## Alexandert (Oct 31, 2001)

Hey! How could this thread get to warp 4??????? It was just a small stupid question!!!!!

DOES XP SUCK OR SUX (doesnt work here, i know!)

IT SUCKS!  

Now back to work!


----------



## AppleWatcher (Oct 31, 2001)

We're talking with some XP users who think XP *rocks*...
We have to convince them there wrong, but as always that's gonna take a while  

AppleWatcher


----------



## evildan (Oct 31, 2001)

AppleWatcher,

Why do we hve to convince them their wonrg? Why can't we just leave them alone? If we have the best product, which I believe we do, then they'll be more receptive to agree with us, if we're nice them.


----------



## AppleWatcher (Oct 31, 2001)

Hey, they (he) started flaming!
And I think we (the OS X users) have to get as much people to OS X as possible... 

AppleWatcher


----------



## Alexandert (Oct 31, 2001)

Ok, let me try explaining this as easy as possible!

Windows XP,5x,2000,NT ------------> SHIT!

OS 8,8.5,9 -------------------> Ok

OS X ------------------> awesome!!!!!!!!!! COOOOL!!!! Wheeee!

I think you windows users dont even know what whee means! But this should be easy to understand even for windows users! LOL


----------



## AppleWatcher (Oct 31, 2001)

That's what I mean, Alexandert  LOL

But what do you mean with Windows 5x 

AppleWatcher


----------



## Alexandert (Nov 4, 2001)

sorry! Its 9x! But that doesnt matter! 1x,2x,3x.....5x,....9x,Me,XP,NT is shity! everithing with a Microfuck symbol on it! 
Did you ever look at the chess thread? Take a look at it (the first 3 posts) And now stop talking to those ...................Windows Users! Sorry for this bad, bad word!


----------



## tagliatelle (Nov 4, 2001)

I have a PowerPc.


----------



## AppleWatcher (Nov 4, 2001)

Chess thread...?

I'll have a look 

AppleWatcher


----------



## tagliatelle (Nov 4, 2001)

Ik heb nog iets voor je.


----------



## ksv (Nov 4, 2001)

Jeg forstår ikke hva du sier


----------



## AppleWatcher (Nov 4, 2001)

Leuk is dat he in je eigen taal praten op een Engels forum 
LOL (You can understand that too, ksv )

AppleWatcher


----------



## AdmiralAK (Nov 4, 2001)

Ich kann nicht verstehen !!!!!


----------



## yanges (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by eleveneleven _
> * xp = rocks *



rocks in the head, that is.....

yet another blatant ripoff of Apple's GUI.......now Windoze is a digital hub!

no originality at all....

hey, that's OK........this is America.......land of freedom of choice.......

Peace


----------



## AppleWatcher (Nov 5, 2001)

Ich kann das verstehen!
Ich muss Deutsche wordchen (o mit ein umlaut) lernen und ich finde die wordchen (o mit...) gans blod (...) 

Maar ik kan natuurlijk ook Nederlands praten,
and I can talk English 

Very nice 

AppleWatcher


----------



## AppleWatcher (Nov 5, 2001)

I'm gonna rate this thread...

AppleWatcher


----------



## boi (Nov 5, 2001)

it's definitely one of macosx's better threads...


----------



## Alexandert (Nov 5, 2001)

Also:
für mich ist Windows XP der größte Scheiß den Microsoft jemals erfunden hat. das heißt.......besser gesagt......"Zusammen geklaut" Alle anderen Systeme von Microsoft waren dazu da etwas zu verbessern. das heißt stabilität, Aussehen, Schnelligkeit und das hatten 9x,ME,NT auch nötig. Aber was zur Hölle ist das? So ein SCHEIß! Alles alter Kram! NT4 Kernel, Programme dies schon vorher von Apple gab..... alles schon mal dagewesen! 

Liebe Windows User! Seht es endlich ein!

Windows sux, Windows sucks, Windows ist Mist, windows ist scheiße, Windows ist Kacke, Windows et ???, 

Admiral help me! You know so many words in so many different languages that explain how we think (most of us i hope) about Windows! (Translate the above in all Languages you know! Use a dict.! )

F*** Windows XP,ME,9x,NT and all the following.....................

My Opinion!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Nov 5, 2001)

Ha ha ha 
I am not sure I can translate this here 
(perhaps in the "cus" thread ? )



Admiral
--Again I laughed really hard when I read this


----------



## AppleWatcher (Nov 5, 2001)

Maybe we should stop talk about languages...
Else the Admin is gonna move us again 

AppleWatcher


----------



## Alexandert (Nov 7, 2001)

Were not talking about languages were talking about ...................ähhhhhhhh..............shit!Yeah shit! Windows. Shit!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Nov 7, 2001)

lol... yes rotten smelly...Scheiße


----------



## AppleWatcher (Nov 7, 2001)

Scheisse ja!

AppleWatcher


----------



## Joseph Spiros (Nov 7, 2001)

All I'm going to say, is that:

When people ask me "do you like Macs or PCs" i answer: "I like Macs better, but I can use either without complaining".
 I'm not a MS Fanatic, however, I do think that they have some pretty good products.
 For what it was made for (x86 chips), i think its the best OS out there (well, i REALLY like 2000's stability and ME's multimedia, and if its combined like they say...

I dont know whats with this attitude people are having about MS and Apple. I just think that people shouldn't:
A) Base their opinions on older, out of date technology (eg, my friend says, "i hate macs" because he says he couldnt use one when he was 5 when it was like OS 6.0") and dont base it on experiences youve had with them (eg, my old school had foolproof on all the macs, and alot of people came to think thats how all macs are)
B) Base opinions without trying the other products first.

Anywho, I think MS has finally *started* to make some good OSes, and I think thats great for all people not lucky enough to have a Mac.

Mac OS X, well, I like better, and I think its the best out there.


I also think that it would be *bad* if Apple ever gained more than a 75% market share, since it would become the big boy/girl on the block, and as such, would also be getting the attn that MS was getting with the courts for some reason or another. Anywho... I just want apple to continue with great products... hahaha


----------

